# Luzerner Garten



## hchan (Feb 1, 2014)

At Luzerner Garten today with polyantha, here in Switzerland.


----------



## Dido (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice flowers thanks for shraing 
the fanaticum has a interesting color


----------



## hchan (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## biothanasis (Feb 1, 2014)

great flowers!!!!

what is the paph above the photo with the cat?


----------



## hchan (Feb 1, 2014)

biothanasis said:


> great flowers!!!!
> 
> what is the paph above the photo with the cat?



That should be Paph gratixianum I think.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, it has a nice colour pattern... 
I thought spots / "blotches" were not that big on P. gratrix...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2014)

hchan said:


> That should be Paph gratixianum I think.



Looks like insigne to me.


----------



## hchan (Feb 1, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks like insigne to me.



My bad, yes I think you're right


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2014)

Lovely garden.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful flowers and a real treat this time of year for me. All greenhouses
need a handsome cat to keep the tiny plants company.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like a fine place !!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2014)

Very cool:drool:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rangiku (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Heather (Feb 2, 2014)

Love the orchids, but I want to know more about your dinner the other night in Zurich!


----------



## hchan (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha, which one? Maison Manesse?



Heather said:


> Love the orchids, but I want to know more about your dinner the other night in Zurich!



BTW, polyantha and I are wondering whether that last one is Paphiopedilum druryi or a primary hybrid made with it. Any ideas?


----------



## lepetitmartien (Feb 3, 2014)

abax said:


> Beautiful flowers and a real treat this time of year for me. All greenhouses
> need a handsome cat to keep the tiny plants company.


Sure, this one seems very very busy I'd say. ^^

Near Paris there's a red tiger at La Cour Des Orchidées, a very busy one too, and very welcoming too. 

Got to pass by Luzerner one of these days… There's a cat to pat. >^o^<


----------

